# Cambridge vs. Lockman



## Jeff Burns (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey everyone, this is my first post here, so please bear with. I've tried using the search function pretty exhaustively to find an answer to this question, and so far haven't found any, so I'm creating a thread and hoping that folks will all benefit from it.

My question is, Does anyone out there know of a review between the Cambridge Pitt Minion series or the Wide Margin series (doesn't really matter what translation) and the Lockman "Ultrathin Reference Edition"? Or even the Crossway Ultrathin ESV? I'm a NASB guy through and through and am about to make the plunge into the world of high quality Bibles, but I want to make sure I'm not wasting my money. 

My main concern is two fold. First, how does the font size compare between the 2? I hear the the P.M. is surprisingly readable for its size. Does anyone have a picture of the difference between the size of the P.M. and the Wide Margin? Or does anyone have a picture comparing the size between those two and the Ultrathins you find from Lockman and/or Crossway? 

Second, after using my Lockman Ultrathin Reference NASB for about 5 years, the smith sewn binding is showing it's deficiencies. I spent about a full year studying Hebrews everyday, and as a result there is quite a bit of "play" in that region of the NT. (i.e., the pages move vertically and side to side due to the sewing loosing its integrity). Also, the text block completely removed itself from the cover after about 4 years of use (I was fortunate enough to fix it myself with some help from my local seminary's library). So, the question becomes, has anyone had a similar experience with any of their Cambridge products? I don't want to be dropping $100-$200 on a Bible if it's going to hold up for the same period of time as a $30 one.

Thanks!


----------



## bouletheou (Oct 29, 2009)

I haven't had the Cambridge Bible in question, but I've had other Cambridge Bibles, and they've all disappointed as far as their binding durability. They replaced the first one (while hinting that I must have abused it by leaving it in a hot car or something.) When the second one disintegrated in exactly the same way, I didn't bother complaining. I had it rebound by a professional book restorer and went on.

The best Bible makers are R.L. Allen and Sons of Glasgow, but then you'd have to give up your NASB. They do NIV, ESV, KJV, NKJV, and NRSV. 

Other than that, I'm not sure I'd bother with "premium" bibles. They're prettier and more expensive, but no more durable.

Kindest Regards,


----------



## TaylorWest (Oct 29, 2009)

I've found this guy to have the best reviews. You might find some interesting notes there.

Bible Design and Binding: Cambridge Wide Margin Reference Bible (NASB)


----------



## Jeff Burns (Oct 29, 2009)

bouletheou said:


> The best Bible makers are R.L. Allen and Sons of Glasgow, but then you'd have to give up your NASB. They do NIV, ESV, KJV, NKJV, and NRSV.



I've seen R.L. Allen's work and wished he made something in NASB. I gave the ESV about a 6 month test run and have decided that they have a pretty good translation with an *amazing* marketing department. That said, I don't have any real desire to make the ESV my personal Bible. Though I would love to have an Allen Bible.

-----Added 10/29/2009 at 09:54:23 EST-----



TaylorWest said:


> I've found this guy to have the best reviews. You might find some interesting notes there.
> 
> Bible Design and Binding: Cambridge Wide Margin Reference Bible (NASB)



I have spent a lot of time at that website and have been helped by his reviews for sure! However, he never really addresses my concerns as stated above.


----------



## bouletheou (Oct 29, 2009)

You know what's sad, the best, most durable Bibles I've found are the little compact ESV's with the fake leather/rubber covers. I think they're making NIV's in that binding now. They're all but indestructible.


----------



## Jeff Burns (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump... Anyone?


----------



## JM (Oct 31, 2009)

bouletheou said:


> You know what's sad, the best, most durable Bibles I've found are the little compact ESV's with the fake leather/rubber covers. I think they're making NIV's in that binding now. They're all but indestructible.



Yes, do consider the imitation leather bindings. I own a Kirvella Thompson Chain, it's soft like leather but can scratch a little. I also own the imitation KJV LP Compact from Holman. The binding isn't great but the imitation leather is indestructible. The Bible I read daily is a Cambridge from TBS. It's calfskin and tough, the binding is excellent and it will last a life time.

Did I mention I've worked in a library for over 15 years...in archival repair and book mending?


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 31, 2009)

As far as the PM goes, it depends on your age and eyesight. At 56, I find the PM to be too small for comfort in anything but perfect lighting conditions. I received an high end Goatskin Pitt Minion as a gift and my dog ate it!  He loves listening to R.C. Sproul so feeding on the Word should not surprise me. 

Finding "your" translation in your own choice of bindings is the trick, isn't it?

In terms of cost (if you can handle the KJV), the TBS $30 calfskin is an amazingly well done and VERY readable Bible. The best dollar for dollar value I have seen.

The best for quality is supposed to be the R.L. Allan. I have two (given to me as gifts), a BR20 Blackface Natural Morocco (like butter) and an Allan 52 Longprimer in French Morocco (a little stiff). It would be wonderful to get an ESV Reference Bible from Allan (too decadent and too much $$$ with what I already have). If anyone wants to get me a nice gift . . .

My most pliable Bibles are the ESV Crossway premium leather thinline and the Holman NKJV Signature.


----------



## JM (Oct 31, 2009)

> If anyone wants to get me a nice gift . . .



After what happened to the last one...


----------



## Jeff Burns (Oct 31, 2009)

JM said:


> The Bible I read daily is a Cambridge from TBS. It's calfskin and tough, the binding is excellent and it will last a life time.



Thanks, that's my main concern: binding durability. I have an ESV personal size reference Bible from Crossway in the Truetone. It's supple and feels nice, but the binding is glued. I also have a "genuine" leather Lockman ultrathin reference NASB, and the cover is ok, but it was the binding that failed. So, I'm really looking for durability in the binding.

I am pretty stuck on the NASB. I've got Bibleworks for the translation comparisons, so I don't really want to diversify a great deal as to what I have in actual hard copies.


----------

